# Suche gute Php.ini



## itseit (7. September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe einen virtuellen Webserver, aber ständig probleme mit meiner PHP.ini.
Nun ist meine Frage gibt es irgendwo inis zum Downloaden oder eine Anleitung wie man eine ini Umschreiben kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. September 2005)

Die php.ini ist voller Kommentare die Dir helfen sollten PHP so einzustellen wie Du's brauchst.

Was ist denn genau das Problem?


----------



## itseit (7. September 2005)

Momentan gehen meine Session nicht, das heist es weden keine Daten in dies Session reingeschrieben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Dann zeig doch mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt aus der php.ini.


----------



## itseit (8. September 2005)

Das ist ja mein Problem, ich weis nicht was in der php.ini dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Vielleicht der Teil wo ueberall session. im Anfang steht?
Im Abschnitt [Session] ? ? ?


----------

